# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Tarczyca

## Nie zarejestrowany

1.Czy jeśli wyniki (tsh,ft3,ft4,antytpo,antytg) są w normie i mimo to zostaje skierowana na USG , to czy mimo wyników mieszczących się w normie może tarczyca źle funkcjonować??
Badania na tsh miałam trzy razy wykonane (raz na górnej granicy normy, drugi na dolnej granicy normy, trzeci na górnej granicy normy).
 Jeśli chodzi o objawy to :wypadanie włosów,nadmiar gdzie nie gdzie włosów, trądzik(o podłożu jak można zauważyć hormonalnym),pogorszenie pamięci i koncentracji, problemy ze snem, osłabienie, ogólnie czasami mogłabym spać nawet 15 godzin, a czasami nie umie usnąć i nie śpię 2 dni po rząd, waga mam duże wahania (jem zawsze tyle samo czyt. mało) a raz nawet w ciągu miesiąca przytyję 5 kilo, to potrafię też schudnąć nawet w ciągu dwóch tygodni tyle samo ( nie jestem aktywniejsza i jem cały czas tyle samo i to samo) mierzę 168 a waga waha się u mnie raz 48/54, czasami ma tzw. gorszy nastrój, niekontrolowane ruchy rękami(odczycie przechodzenia prądu, mrowienia)i są słabsze, gorzej połykam, rzadko(ale zdarza się), że rano po zjedzeniu śniadania wymiotuję(najpierw zaczynam się czuć gorzej, chwile później mam napad kaszlu, a potem wymiotuję, a jak zwymiotuje to mi przechodzi i tak jakby nic się nie stało, potem jem normalnie i nic .
Skierowanie na USG dostałam od lekarki rodzinnej, gdy udałam się po bilans, ponieważ pani zauważyła bardzo powiększone węzły chłonne szyjne (brak infekcji czy też problemów z zębami) i jak się spytała czy ciężej mi się połyka to odpowiedziałam, że faktycznie minimalne gorzej.
Natomiast ginekolog podejrzewa nadnercza, bo mam siedmiokrotnie podwyższony testosteron wolny i ponad dwukrotnie podwyższony 17 hydroprogesteron.
Jeśli chodzi o choroby w bliskiej rodzinie to: niedoczynność tarczycy (4 przypadki w tym mama i 3 ciocie) , nadczynność tarczycy(ciocia), nadciśnienie (babcia), rak płuc dziadek(związany z wykonywanym zawodem),pradziadek,babcia(palenie papierosów)), rak piersi(babcia), jakiś kuzyn miał coś z kośćmi, rak szyjki macicy(dalsza rodzina) i jakaś choroba mózgu(nie pamiętam jaka) i mięśniaki.

                                                                         Pytania
 1.Czy tarczyca mimo prawidłowych wyników może źle funkcjonować??
 2.Czy jedna osoba może mieć problemy zarówno z tarczycą i nadnerczami??
 3.Czy te wyniki naprawdę wskazują na nadnercza, czy jest inna możliwość?? 
 4.Czy jeśli nadnercza są zdrowe to co może wpływać na podwyższenie tych hormonów??
 5.Jak można je obniżyć by zminimalizować skutki??

----------

